# runaway CSX train



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 26, 2010)

old video but reading the comments don't make sense.



the engineer said that when he left the engine at the swich yard he hit the throttle instead of the dynamics


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 26, 2010)

Why don't you ask TVRM himself? He's a member of this forum.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 26, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Why don't you ask TVRM himself? He's a member of this forum.


he's the engineer in question?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 26, 2010)

No but he posted the comments that you say confused you.

And it is confusing, because the dead man's switch should have stopped that engine cold after the alerter expired if nobody was on board.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 27, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> No but he posted the comments that you say confused you.
> 
> And it is confusing, because the dead man's switch should have stopped that engine cold after the alerter expired if nobody was on board.


but its csx what are the chances it did not work or they bypassed it.crews have been known to place their lunch pail or a brake shoe from the side of the tracks on the dead-mans peddle. csx is like cn crappy maintenance on the locomotives. the cop you see firing the gun was aiming for the E-fuel shutoff valve and missed.


----------

